# Audio "Clicks / Pops" on CBS HD



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

For the past couple of weeks I've been getting intermittent audio blips (sounds like a loud electronic "pop" or "click") from my Series 3 - but only when tuned to CBS HD (using Cablevision IO service in New Jersey). Has anyone else noticed this or is it an issue with my Tivo? Thanks.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

ADG said:


> For the past couple of weeks I've been getting intermittent audio blips (sounds like a loud electronic "pop" or "click") from my Series 3 - but only when tuned to CBS HD (using Cablevision IO service in New Jersey). Has anyone else noticed this or is it an issue with my Tivo? Thanks.


I hear this from time to time but do not know whether it's because of my THD or my receiver. It hasnt really happened enough for me have any kind of concern. I'll pay attention and see if it's only happening on CBS shows. I'm pretty sure it's happened on other channels though.


----------



## earthvssoup (Dec 30, 2004)

Maybe this is something different but I get a crackle on NBC HD from suburban Chicago Comcast through the Comcast Motorola DVR. I always figured it was some problem with the local NBC feed. It usually happens during a transition from a commercial to a program. The crackle here is really loud and is accompanied by a visual flicker.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

This isn't a crackle - it's a pop or click - sharp and loud. And I'm not running the audio through a receiver, it's HDMI to the TV. Guess it's just me. Thanks.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

No, it isn't just you. I had the same thing happen from Friday's episode of NUMB3RS from CBS HD. It isn't the first time I've heard it, but I can't be sure it is always CBS HD. I am running the sound through a receiver. I also have Cablevision in NJ.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

dbenrosen said:


> I also have Cablevision in NJ.


That may be a factor then. Thanks.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

dbenrosen said:


> No, it isn't just you. I had the same thing happen from Friday's episode of NUMB3RS from CBS HD. It isn't the first time I've heard it, but I can't be sure it is always CBS HD. I am running the sound through a receiver. I also have Cablevision in NJ.


Same click/pop on "Numbers" last Friday. I haven't heard it on other stations for quite a while, but it's not isolated to CBS - it does happen on other stations.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Probably not the cable co; can you record CBS over the air?

My S3 used to do the click/pop, but on ABC. I use OTA for all locals, more reliable than TWC's feed.

The problem was with the transmission from ABC. A call to the station engineer fixed the problem.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Had it happen during How I Met Your Mother last night.


----------



## nerdvernacular (Apr 1, 2008)

I've had another problem with CBS HD on Cablevision. Went to watch my recording of Big Bang Theory last night and the picture pixellated and froze intermittently while the audio dropped out repeatedly, and I heard an occasional blip, although it wasn't too loud. Anyhow, the recording was horrid, and I couldn't watch the show. Is Cablevision sending a weak signal for CBS?
Hopefully there's some sort of remedy. Looking forward to switching to FiOS.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

Clicks and pops on _How I Met Your Mother_ recorded off the air from my CBS affiliate here in Denver, so it's either something in the CBS network audio chain somewhere or it's an issue in the original master provided to CBS.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

I recorded over the air letterman and got the strong snap/click sound on cbs as well on my s3. I never heard this before on the tivohd or my other atsc tuners.

i'm wondering if these s3s we have are flat out defective.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

We'v been getting this the last few weeks from WDBJ in Roanoke. It seems to come from the right rear channel in my system.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

is this a common S3 bug, I am getting it regularly on my cbs recordings. Combine that with the channel changing audio drop outs and it makes me think my s3 is defective, anyone else with an s3 get these clicks.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

vstone said:


> We'v been getting this the last few weeks from WDBJ in Roanoke. It seems to come from the right rear channel in my system.


WDBJ - Roanoke for me too. How are you getting WDBJ - HD? OTA, cable?

I'm OTA, and I'm getting the same intermittent "pop", except for me it's coming from the left front channel. It's very annoying. I thought it was local because people have been complaining on the Roanoke HDTV thread at avsforum. The engineer from WDBJ said he would look into it, but that was a couple of weeks ago and he hasn't responded since then. He was out for knee surgery at the time though.

Now I wonder if it is a national issue.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

well my click/snap is on all channels. I asked the local cbs station and they say they haven't heard of any problems with audio.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I get it all the time and it's always on CBS. It sounds almost like it's about to do an EAS message.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

andyf said:


> I get it all the time and it's always on CBS. It sounds almost like it's about to do an EAS message.


Do you have a series3 thx? Tivo says my unit is defective and offered an exchange. Do you also get audio drop outs when first tuning some OTA HD 5.1 channels?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Yes. It's coming from the source. Nothing to do with the unit IMO. Occasionally get drop out when first tuning a channel. More likely to do with the syncing of video and audio than a faulty system.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

andyf said:


> Yes. It's coming from the source. Nothing to do with the unit IMO. Occasionally get drop out when first tuning a channel. More likely to do with the syncing of video and audio than a faulty system.


I get drop outs just about everytime I first tune digital OTA channels, esp if those channels are broadcasting in 5.1 even out the RCA analog outputs.

well if its coming from the source nobody with a TivoHD has complained about it, only some of us series3 owners. Have you considered some of us got a bad audio chip in our series3 units? Seems like a few of us and not all series3 owners is what I am getting at.

My comcast box never did that nor do any of my other tvs nor the Tivohd units I tested out.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

yoru right Andyf, the clicks are totally a source thing I just heard the clicks on my Samsung hdtv internals tuner. I'm going to contact the engineer at cbs in Atlanta again.

Now if I can get tivo to fix the audio drop outs when first tuning some over the air hd channels I'd be happy. I think its an easy fix by just adding additional delay before the tuner is tuned, like if I tune a hd atsc ota channel and hit pause and wait 1 second then play no drop outs ever. So they just need to add just a little extra buffer before the channel is tuned is my guess. Prob a resrouce issue, like the dropouts people had when scrolling through the guide real fast.


----------



## ikishk (Apr 27, 2003)

I get this on my HDVR2 (SD) and only on Numb3rs intro/exit fades. only this season.


----------



## videonut (Sep 12, 2007)

TivoHD here, Comcrap in Atlanta. ALL CBS shows have intermittent split second audio drop outs.
NBC shows, during certain scenes, have crackle ONLY in rear speakers. Drives me nuts, and it's a short drive.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

videonut said:


> TivoHD here, Comcrap in Atlanta. ALL CBS shows have intermittent split second audio drop outs.
> NBC shows, during certain scenes, have crackle ONLY in rear speakers. Drives me nuts, and it's a short drive.


i'm in atlnata too but I do believe most of these issues are local. ABC seems to be solid for me, you?

i know the nbc crackle has been discussed over on another forums atlanta ota channel, its at the source in Atlanta.

The cbs dropouts, I have heard the snips, drop outs on my samsung internal tuner as well so I know that comes from our local station as well too.

on a positive note looks like tivo fixed the audio drop outs when changing ATSC ota digital channels in the latest firmware revision


----------



## videonut (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep ABC is fine here. Don't do any OTA, yet. Might be coming. So I can't comment on OTA audio.

So ProudX, are you saying the CBS drops and NBC popcorn popping are generated locally? Nobody else is hearing this but here in Atlanta?
Since my TivoHD audio is sent to a Denon 5.1 receiver via optical cable, it WOULD be nice to confirm it's not in my setup. Which I would doubt since so many other channels are fine. Do you have anything from Comcrast?


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

videonut said:


> Yep ABC is fine here. Don't do any OTA, yet. Might be coming. So I can't comment on OTA audio.
> 
> So ProudX, are you saying the CBS drops and NBC popcorn popping are generated locally? Nobody else is hearing this but here in Atlanta?
> Since my TivoHD audio is sent to a Denon 5.1 receiver via optical cable, it WOULD be nice to confirm it's not in my setup. Which I would doubt since so many other channels are fine. Do you have anything from Comcrast?


yes on the nbc, see this thread

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=384623&page=71

wxia claims to have fixed the problem as of yesterday but who knows.

on the cbs I personally have heard the drop outs and clicks from it ota as well as via comcast qam and even on my samsungs hdtv internal tuner.

I also have heard drop outs on nbc at times too on the samsung tvs tuner and tivo.

Bottom line is your tivo isn't the source of the problem. I spent many many hours blaming it, when it fact as AndyF suggested it was likely from the source.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

videonut said:


> TivoHD here, Comcrap in Atlanta. ALL CBS shows have intermittent split second audio drop outs.
> NBC shows, during certain scenes, have crackle ONLY in rear speakers. Drives me nuts, and it's a short drive.


Confirmed with CBS HD in the ATL, and it's not a Tivo prob. NBC fixed their problem by replacing equipment, according to a post over at AVS. I haven't noticed any pops on NBC since.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The problem seems to have gone away with the latest service update - at least for me.


----------



## OHSam2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to have this same problem on CBS and CW channels. CW was worse with the pop/click every so many minutes it almost made me switch channels and stop watching Smallville. At the time I was with Time Warner Cable and it occured on both my TiVoHD and Series2. Ever since I ditched cable a month ago for free OTA digital (a much improved picture/sound quality experience), the problem was resolved. I blame Time Warner for their lousy service.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

I watch a lot of NBC HD, and there are often clicks/pops (as often as one every 5-7 seconds) on the network shows. Sounds like audio decoding problems. I think I've had this on/off for quite a while but it's gotten more noticeable. I don't get it on non-NBC shows. I have tried the HDMI connected directly to the TV (TV speakers), or through my receiver/speakers, and no difference (clicks/pops both ways). I don't think the TiVo is defective (no other problems), but maybe it can't decode every format?. 

Do I complain to TiVo, COMCAST, or the local NBC (please don't say all of the above).

Thanks!
/j


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

jeffw_00 said:


> I watch a lot of NBC HD, and there are often clicks/pops (as often as one every 5-7 seconds) on the network shows. Sounds like audio decoding problems. I think I've had this on/off for quite a while but it's gotten more noticeable. I don't get it on non-NBC shows. I have tried the HDMI connected directly to the TV (TV speakers), or through my receiver/speakers, and no difference (clicks/pops both ways). I don't think the TiVo is defective (no other problems), but maybe it can't decode every format?.
> 
> Do I complain to TiVo, COMCAST, or the local NBC (please don't say all of the above).
> 
> ...


Sorry to resurrect this old thread... found the finale of Hannibal (NBC) so annoying tonight, pops every 20-30 secs watching it on my Roamio base (via stream >> iPad).  Guess it's still an issue after initial report in '08?


----------

